# Giant Trinity Advanced SL 0 (2010)



## steelisreal2

You saw it here first, this so HOT!!!

The 2010 Giant Trinity Advanced SL series will be offered in various component selections and price points, with the top end Trinity Advanced SL 0 featuring Shimano Dura-Ace 7900 Di2 electronic component group










GIANT TRINITY ADVANCED SL: 
PROFESSIONAL GRADE, FOR EVERYONE 

After first appearing at the 2008 Time Trial World Championships, and evolving through five generations of race-tested prototypes, Giant’s mysterious TT bike finally has a name: Trinity Advanced SL. And it’s no longer just a prototype for professionals—the time trial bikes Rabobank is campaigning at this year’s Tour de France will be commercially available later this summer. Giant has finally lifted the veil of secrecy that’s surrounded this project from the beginning, allowing a glimpse into the engineering of this radical racing machine. 

This is, quite simply, the fastest UCI-legal bike on the planet. It’s a ground-breaking, wind-cheating design that’s been proven by world championship-winning results, wind tunnel testing and competition at the highest levels of the sport, with a host of proprietary technologies and features that make this the sleekest clock-beater ever: 
• AeroDrive aerodynamically honed stem-and-fork control center that locks the stem, steerer and fork crown into a single structural unit for ultimate handling 
• MegaDrive aero downtube and top tube for unprecedented front-end steering precision 
• SpeedControl proprietary braking system that’s virtually invisible to the air 
• PowerCore oversize bottom bracket and chainstays, for superior pedaling efficiency and clock-crushing power delivery 
• Vector SLR aero seatpost with integrated internal seatclamp for aero, efficiency and maximum fore-aft stiffness and pedaling stability 

The 2010 Giant Trinity Advanced SL series will be offered in various component selections and price points later this summer, with the top end Trinity Advanced SL 0 featuring Shimano Dura-Ace 7900 Di2 electronic component group. Coupled with Giant’s unmatched engineering prowess and 20+ years of composite manufacturing experience, the Trinity Advanced SL is an unbeatable technical edge. And about the only advantage you can buy.


----------



## steelisreal2

*Delivery date???*

Has anybody got one of these yet? not the Trinity SL0 in particular, but any of the others Trinity SL1 or SL2. 

Delivery dates keep getting pushed out on these, at the moment Giant importer is saying week 10 (mid March).


----------



## Plasticman

steelisreal2 said:


> Has anybody got one of these yet? not the Trinity SL0 in particular, but any of the others Trinity SL1 or SL2.
> 
> Delivery dates keep getting pushed out on these, at the moment Giant importer is saying week 10 (mid March).


I just got the SL1 about a week ago. Took the original Giant wheels off and put my Reynolds on.


----------



## TOflat

And here I thought I had one of the more out of this world Giants for 2010. Nice ride!


----------



## lisa williams

wow, bike looks great. How does it ride? I ordered and paid for the sl1 4 mos ago and I am still awaiting delivery....


----------



## gibson00

What are the prices on these??


----------



## Plasticman

lisa williams said:


> wow, bike looks great. How does it ride? I ordered and paid for the sl1 4 mos ago and I am still awaiting delivery....


It's my first TT bike so I really have nothing to compare it to. It's pretty solid and I have been told that when you're in the aero position, compared to other TT bikes is that it isn't too hard to control and not too wiggly.

Hope you get your SL1 soon. You won't be disappointed.:thumbsup:


----------



## Plasticman

gibson00 said:


> What are the prices on these??


You can check the GIANT website for the MSRP on these bikes.


----------



## Reventon

Sweet looking bike. What does the bike weigh? I'm also thinking about getting one of these but am not sure about the stack and reach measurements.


----------



## yetidude

WOW dude... that's a really beautiful bike!!!! I can just imagine how much better it looks in person.
I know TT/Tri bikes are heavier, but still have to ask... what's the weight on that?


----------



## Plasticman

Reventon said:


> Sweet looking bike. What does the bike weigh? I'm also thinking about getting one of these but am not sure about the stack and reach measurements.


Thanks! I weighed it last night at our LBS and it came out to 18.10 lbs. Only difference from the photo that you see from my old post is that I changed pedals to just Look Keo Carbon and changed my saddle from the Fizik Tri2 to the ISM Adamo race saddle. Also installed the profile design water bracket on the aero bars as well as the bottle mount on the back of the saddle. I'll try to post a pic tomorrow.

As for the stack and reach measurements, I will try to scan the owner's manual where it lists all the info on the stack and reach.


----------



## Plasticman

Just an update on what my Giant Trinity Advanced SL looks like now.


----------



## lisa williams

Just got my sl1, really like it. Very fast on the down hill and flats.


----------

